# 2013 snorkel kit for 2014 850 xp



## johnny_popo (Aug 29, 2013)

Will the 2013 snorkel your atv kit work for the 2014 or is there something diff between the two models?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Piece of shat. Don't waste your money


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

honestly dont waste your money ....there are a couple guides on here and plenty on google of how to snorkel a 2013 850 and from the looks of specs, only few things changed on the 14's ....i would just take a snorkel guide from a '12 or '13 and as you do it to yours if something is different, post on here if you need some help ....if i was close, i'd be glad to help ya!


----------



## johnny_popo (Aug 29, 2013)

**** I didn't know if they were good kits or not, I live in Alexandria la haha, but ima take all my plastics off tomorrow and see what I think, u use marine exhaust flex hose? And for sure two air intake snorkels on the 850?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes my buddy has a 12 850 and he has 2 1.5" marine flex hose from his airbox and 1.5 for intake and exhaust for belt housing


----------



## johnny_popo (Aug 29, 2013)

What did he use to seal the old intake hole


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

A piece of plexiglass i think ....a few screws around it and some rtv silicone between the airbox and plexiglass sealed it up ...a few of the guides on google show u how i believe


----------



## johnny_popo (Aug 29, 2013)

Ah ok yes that makes sense. Cool ima see what I can get around here and attempt all this tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

all i gotta say is take your time and if you are gluing the pipe together, test fit everything first, then mark a line on where everything connects so when you glue it you will know how it all needs to be turned and stuff .....ill try to find a good guide to go by

---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------

scroll down bout half way down this page and there are a few pics on how to do center snorkels Flickr: jlprincon03's Photostream

or you can look through this page on MIMB ....on page 1 is description of what needs to be done to each piece but the pics got deleted a while back for some reason but he added a few back on page 3  850 XP Snorkel - MudInMyBlood Forums

but just take your time man and research as much as possible before doing it and if you need some help, just post up on here! Goodluck and shouldn't be TOO hard if you use flex hose!


----------



## johnny_popo (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Np bud


----------



## johnny_popo (Aug 29, 2013)

finished up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice nice man!! Throw some pics up of how u ran everything so others can see wen they go to snorkel theirs! Thanks!


----------



## RVS Performance (Oct 17, 2013)

That looks great!!


----------

